# Engine compartment before/after



## srea76 (Jul 28, 2014)

Finished cleaning up my engine last weekend on the 67. I know its not all original colors, but I wanted it to pop.This was painted in the car. I did pull carb, valve covers, and all accessories off the motor. Then taped all good and painted after very thorough cleaning. Hope you guys enjoy it.


----------



## 68-GTO (Oct 20, 2013)

That´s amazing!


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Nice Job!

Bear


----------



## Josh.AZ.GTO (Jul 11, 2009)

Night and day. Looks great.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

WOW~~~~~~what a transformation!


----------



## cole455 (Mar 29, 2008)

Good job--engine looks great!

From what I gather, the "400 4" air cleaner decal was never offered on pontiacs. Supposedly it was a Buick sticker modified and seems to have really caught on lately with the pontiac club.

Either way, awesome transformation!


----------



## gotyorgoat (Jun 19, 2011)

Wow, you can be proud of that at the car shows next summer. I think that also adds significant value to the car. Mine needs the same done which is why I have kept the hood closed most times.


----------



## srea76 (Jul 28, 2014)

Almost done with the car now. But still needs paint. Benn working on interior/trunk/wheels/engine on weekends for last few months. It is a 10 footer now lol.


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

looks great!

Bill


----------



## saturnkk (May 31, 2014)

That is GREAT!


----------



## ppurfield001 (Jan 21, 2008)

srea76 said:


> Finished cleaning up my engine last weekend on the 67. I know its not all original colors, but I wanted it to pop.This was painted in the car. I did pull carb, valve covers, and all accessories off the motor. Then taped all good and painted after very thorough cleaning. Hope you guys enjoy it.



Nice work!


----------



## srea76 (Jul 28, 2014)

Finished the steering wheel. Maybe someone can help me identify it? Button is wrong too, but it fit in there snug and I thought it turned out ok. It come with car so I cleaned it up to use. Car had a very small grant wheel on it. Eventually I want a nice old wood deluxe.


----------



## ppurfield001 (Jan 21, 2008)

srea76 said:


> Finished the steering wheel. Maybe someone can help me identify it? Button is wrong too, but it fit in there snug and I thought it turned out ok. It come with car so I cleaned it up to use. Car had a very small grant wheel on it. Eventually I want a nice old wood deluxe.


Not sure where your button came from, but the correct button says "Energy absorbing" something or other...Nice work.


----------



## randy1966GTO (Feb 10, 2013)

Your horn button looks like it would also work as a center cap on a wheel :cheers I like it and would keep it.


----------



## srea76 (Jul 28, 2014)

randy1966GTO said:


> Your horn button looks like it would also work as a center cap on a wheel :cheers I like it and would keep it.


Thanks! Yeah I am leaning toward a wheel center cap also. Turned out pretty good for what I need.


----------



## hooperk (May 21, 2010)

Wow!!! Very Nice!


----------

